# Preparing drive that had Windows XP for Tivo??



## UARMF (May 12, 2007)

What Exactly must i do to erase this Drive and use it With Tivo? i'm using WinMFS to backup and restore to a 250GB that had Windows XP SP2 on it. Thanks


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

UARMF said:


> What Exactly must i do to erase this Drive and use it With Tivo? i'm using WinMFS to backup and restore to a 250GB that had Windows XP SP2 on it. Thanks


You don't have to do anything to the drive. Winmfs will format the drive.


----------



## UARMF (May 12, 2007)

What Exactly is the Swap Partition?


----------



## UARMF (May 12, 2007)

btw... for some reason WinMFS didnt save the Recordings.. what's i do wrong?


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

I was also unsuccessful in copying my recordings. I think if you read the directions carefully, and go to the mfslive forums, it is explained more about copying. 

I've used winmfs twice recently(3 weeks ago). I totally ignored swap size. I guess it did not matter...maybe becuase I ended up just doing tuncated backups. No copying.


----------



## UARMF (May 12, 2007)

dwit said:


> I was also unsuccessful in copying my recordings. I think if you read the directions carefully, and go to the mfslive forums, it is explained more about copying.
> 
> I've used winmfs twice recently(3 weeks ago). I totally ignored swap size. I guess it did not matter...maybe becuase I ended up just doing tuncated backups. No copying.


I think you need to use the mfscopy option. i'm trying it now, hopefully it doesn't screw up the tivo drive.


----------

